# Apples or Pears, Tits or Ass



## BBWFantasyland (May 31, 2013)

Guys and Dolls do you prefer apples or pears, bust or butt?


----------



## bbwbud (May 31, 2013)

Boobies, Boobies, Boobies, but I like it all so long as its naked and soft..


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 31, 2013)

Either or both.


----------



## biglynch (May 31, 2013)

mmmm booblies... (thats boobs and belly in one word, go me)


----------



## azerty (Jun 3, 2013)

I like any kind of fruits


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 3, 2013)

azerty said:


> I like any kind of fruits



I like melons and strawberries best. Not sure what that implies about my aesthetic preferences! =p 

...I ought to start a thread where I ask people's favourite fruit and interpret it in terms of their preferences in men/women!


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 3, 2013)

This answer might get old (well, not to me :happy: ) .......

Bellyyyyyyyy! :wubu:

Though, if I _had_ to choose between the aforementioned two......errrrrrm *lots of mental wrestling* ........ I'd probably have to say ass.


----------



## ranterc (Jun 3, 2013)

I can appreciate it all butt...

A big booty will get me everytime


----------



## dblbellybhm (Jun 4, 2013)

In my younger days I really preferred pear shaped BBWs. Once I joined Dims I really came to appreciate bellies. I guess that now I would have to say that I like BBWs who are fat all over. If they are blessed with a big belly I prefer them to have really fat legs as well. For me, it's about proportion and esthetics.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 4, 2013)

Over the years my tastes have been pretty much all over the place...pears, hourglasses, apples. Size 16-36. C cup to G cup. It's all good


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## azerty (Jun 5, 2013)

tonynyc said:


>



Lol, so good


----------



## The Loch Ness Monster (Jun 5, 2013)

That is to say, I like a woman who is huge everywhere, except the top. Don't get me wrong, big huge boobs are great and I love them- but there is something absolutely magical about a woman with a very very fat body and very very small boobs. I don't know what it is, but I know that I can't get enough of it. LNM


----------



## Ontarioguy3 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hourglass or pear shaped... The booty takes the priority for me. I love me some wide hips... Hips & thighs are where its at for sure, but a little padding all around is a good thing. I love the look of a big lady in a corset


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 6, 2013)

Yes.
10 character minimum


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 6, 2013)

Doesn't really matter to me. Just as long as their personality is great.


----------



## azerty (Jun 6, 2013)

bmann0413 said:


> Doesn't really matter to me. Just as long as their personality is great.



So true


----------



## Extinctor100 (Jun 6, 2013)

The Loch Ness Monster said:


> That is to say, I like a woman who is huge everywhere, except the top. Don't get me wrong, big huge boobs are great and I love them- but there is something absolutely magical about a woman with a very very fat body and very very small boobs. I don't know what it is, but I know that I can't get enough of it. LNM



Ha! Your comment was titled "I'll go with 'fig-shaped'"  I love it and I agree!


----------



## Dromond (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't limit myself.


----------



## natepogue (Jun 7, 2013)

its all about the booty and thighs. boobs are nice but dont catch my eye in the same way


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jun 7, 2013)

I not picky, I like both shapes!


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 7, 2013)

I just like large women, full stop. I'd err towards boobs, slightly, but not to any noticeable degree. :blink:....:doh:


----------



## BBWFantasyland (Jun 8, 2013)

You guys rock... I love hearing what you all like, thanks for sharing and keep on appreciating!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 8, 2013)

*Tits.....


----------



## StickMan (Jun 11, 2013)

Honestly I'm so starved for choice I'd happily shack up with a banana. Not even a girl shaped like a banana, an actual banana. (Don't let me near a supermarket.)


----------



## Dromond (Jun 11, 2013)

Bananas do have a certain a-peel.


----------



## azerty (Jun 11, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Bananas do have a certain a-peel.



Lol, so funny


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 11, 2013)

Dromond said:


> Bananas do have a certain a-peel.



I don't know whether to clap or throw something at you! =p


----------



## Dromond (Jun 11, 2013)

If you're going to throw something, I accept money and chocolate as acceptable forms of heckling.


----------



## natepogue (Jun 11, 2013)

how about $100 in pennies?


----------



## Dromond (Jun 11, 2013)

That doesn't make any cents.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 11, 2013)

Dromond said:


> That doesn't make any cents.



*throws you a packet of crunchy nut cornflakes*


----------



## traveldude1961 (Jun 11, 2013)

big pendulous melons


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 11, 2013)

traveldude1961 said:


> big pendulous melons



Now those are suitable to throw at all.


----------



## FAbrony (Jun 11, 2013)

my prefrence is neither of these things, im a belly fan myslef


----------



## Dromond (Jun 12, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Now those are suitable to throw at all.



That could hurt, though.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm a lover of all fruits and melons!! But if I had to pick a perfect pair it would be pear and boobs combination as my favorite!:smitten:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm up for anything as long it's something I can grab on to.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jun 20, 2013)

pears with tits. and nice big bellies.:eat1:


----------



## amidsttundra (Jun 30, 2013)

I really love wide hips and small breasts, but then most of my previous partners have been huge on top. Generally I like hugeness.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jul 4, 2013)

For some reason large hips and thighs and butts are much more feminine to me, that is why my eye gets caught on them. At least a C-Cup or larger will do, but dat' ass is where it is at.


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jul 4, 2013)

Dromond said:


> I don't limit myself.



I find myself feeling the same! Interesting and amazing people come in all sorts of packages!


----------



## Dromond (Jul 4, 2013)

LifeTraveller said:


> I find myself feeling the same! Interesting and amazing people come in all sorts of packages!



Amen, brother.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 4, 2013)

CleverBomb said:


> Yes.
> 10 character minimum



Dude! You stole my answer.


----------



## landshark (Jul 12, 2013)

I am so lucky. My wife has it all. Big butt, big boobs, big soft belly. She's incredibly flexible for a girl close to 300 pounds. And it is nicely proportioned, too. Just tonight I happened to be behind her when she bent over to put dinner in the oven and :eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 13, 2013)

PLEASE will a mod take the apostrophe from the original thread title? It makes my teeth itch every time I see it.


----------



## mgreberg (Jul 13, 2013)

No, I prefer bellies, bellies and once again bellies!!! The bigger the better!!!!


----------



## Hamdinger (Jul 16, 2013)

I think when I was young I used my love of big huge boobies as a justification for being a FA. I would often say, "Skinny girls don't have tits the size of your head." Then I met a pear that was an awesome person and I got really into that. Big thick thighs, big soft ass, wide hips, I loved it. Never got into bellies because I never knew a woman that was ok with that.

Now my wife is getting more and more comfortable being a SSBBW, so she's down with all of it. And, of course, so am I.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 20, 2013)

Ruby Ripples said:


> PLEASE will a mod take the apostrophe from the original thread title? It makes my teeth itch every time I see it.



blesssss you


----------



## chicken legs (Jul 20, 2013)

The bottom heavy pear shape gets me every time. Huge wide big wobbling butts, legs, an low hanging bellies put me under a spell. I just want to knead it, massage it, an put my face in it. :eat2:


----------



## Jah (Jul 20, 2013)

At first I thought I preferred the pear shape, then I realised I like it all!


----------



## fingermonkies (Jul 21, 2013)

All tits, all the time when I was in high school. Of course, the bigger the better and I still feel the same way to this day, but as I grow older asses began to take centre stage. Hips and butts, expanding with beautiful bodies, excite me to no end. I think it's the combination of a changing physique that is really enticing and will always be exciting, no matter the physical feature, but proportion is important. I like big butts, and I cannot lie!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 28, 2013)

liz (di-va) said:


> blesssss you



haha thanks!


----------



## mimosa (Jul 28, 2013)

StickMan said:


> Honestly I'm so starved for choice I'd happily shack up with a banana. Not even a girl shaped like a banana, an actual banana. (Don't let me near a supermarket.)




*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub1vmLCvspE*


----------



## mimosa (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't know! There are lots of gorgeous guys and gals. Plus, the gal I see in the mirror is pretty hot! lol


----------



## mediaboy (Jul 29, 2013)

belly then butt


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 29, 2013)

mediaboy said:


> belly then butt



I fall in love with you all over again every time you post :wubu: 



liz (di-va) said:


> *Tits.....



I see that my intrinsic classiness has rubbed off on you :bow:


----------



## ItalianPhil (Jul 30, 2013)

Pears!!! I have a weakness for wide hips and big butt.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 31, 2013)

liz (di-va) said:


> *Tits.....





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I see that my intrinsic classiness has rubbed off on you :bow:


If the mods hadn't deleted the spurious apostrophe originally present in the thread title, this wouldn't be half as funny as it is.


----------



## terpsichore (Nov 10, 2013)

Ontarioguy3 said:


> Hourglass or pear shaped... The booty takes the priority for me. I love me some wide hips... Hips & thighs are where its at for sure, but a little padding all around is a good thing.



this is my preference for guys, thick and soft all over, and pear-shaped. :blush: I like it when a guy carries most of his fat in his hips, thighs and ass.


----------



## bbwsrule (Nov 12, 2013)

Having the "perfect" shape is less important than personality and
chemistry. Having said that, big full and round belly is best. A nice full
rack looks good to me on a woman of any weight. Love it when a woman
displays stomach and side fat through her top, especially if so does it by choice. Big hips and ass are fine but only if proportional to the aforementioned parts.


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 12, 2013)

mimosa said:


> I don't know! There are lots of gorgeous guys and gals. Plus, the gal I see in the mirror is pretty hot! lol



*Mim's I cannot disagree! I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your new profile picture!! My eyes nearly fell outta their sockets!! lol What an amazingly wise and wonderful choice. You're a stunner! ) xXx*


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 28, 2013)

I have enormous breasts, but I would give anything for wider hips, 
and a bigger butt. 

View attachment stitch.jpg


----------



## Tiffany08 (Dec 4, 2013)

I say pear and butt as well belly aprons hehe i'm the odd ball who likes supersized with a huge belly apron


----------



## sarahreign (Dec 12, 2013)

I do like bellies but it all depends on the person. There is no set number on the scale to me!


----------



## s13 (Mar 8, 2014)

My favourite shape is whatever makes a lady sway and walk slow by necessity, a nice big apron belly or a wide ass and big rubbing thighs. It's hot having to slow my step a bit, and I like a bit of sweaty or red rubbed skin


----------



## Excellent21 (Mar 8, 2014)

Pears, definitely; though I like the WHOLE woman, though breasts are secondary to the face, butt and belly  , so I'm pretty cool with any BBW or SSBBW who's smart, has a great personality and is great sized all around.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 8, 2014)

Hips, ass, and thighs. So, pears.

Though I've found that facial structure outweighs everything (physically, at least), and can/will trump body shape/proportion, with the exception that I am almost universally disinterested in top heavy (apple) builds. (Ironic, since I prefer apple-shaped faces most = P)


----------



## BigCutieBaylee (May 3, 2014)

representing pear shaped bbw... we all want we cant have. #IwishIwereanapple


----------



## Missamanda (May 3, 2014)

BigCutieBaylee said:


> representing pear shaped bbw... we all want we cant have. #IwishIwereanapple



I will trade you. Donate to my "I need a booty" fund.


----------



## KittyKitten (May 7, 2014)

BigCutieBaylee said:


> representing pear shaped bbw... we all want we cant have. #IwishIwereanapple



Why? I'm perfectly fine with my shape. Be proud to be a pear, a shape with a healthy waist to hip ratio, less likely to lead to diabetes or heart disease. Be proud of your big ass.


----------

